# εξέγερση = uprising



## nickel (Dec 23, 2008)

Το ιστορικό

Κάποιο σχόλιο για «συνελεύσεις γειτονιάς» με έκανε να γράψω: 
Αυτό που έχουμε δει δεν είναι εξέγερση (με τη σημασία του μαζικού ξεσηκωμού).
http://www.lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?p=21161#post21161

Ο Costas απάντησε: Εξέγερση ήταν, της μαθητικής νεολαίας πρωτίστως. (Η διάκριση συνοδευόταν από πλούσια στήριξη της άποψής του.)
http://www.lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?p=21190#post21190

Επανήλθε με δεύτερο μήνυμα που αντιγράφω εδώ σχεδόν ολόκληρο:

…να προσθέσω κάτι ως προς ένα σημείο, το αν ήταν εξέγερση ή όχι. Για μένα, και ανεξάρτητα από αξιολογικές κρίσεις, το ζήτημα του ορισμού των γεγονότων είναι θεμελιώδες από αναλυτική άποψη, όχι γιατί η εξέγερση αποτελεί αυταξία αλλά γιατί, αν δεν αναγνωρίζεις τον πραγματικό χαρακτήρα ενός κοινωνικού γεγονότος, είναι αδύνατον να πεις κάτι έγκυρο γι' αυτό, αφού μιλάς για άλλο πράγμα από αυτό για το οποίο πρόκειται πραγματικά. Αρχή σοφίας ονομάτων επίσκεψις. Πέρα από τα λακωνικότατα κριτήρια που ανέφερα υπέρ της άποψης πως επρόκειτο για εξέγερση (το ότι ήταν μαζικότατη [ναι! ήταν!], ακηδεμόνευτη και ανεξέλεγκτη), υπάρχει και το κριτήριο της χρήσης (για να μην ξεχάσουμε και το γλωσσικό χαρακτήρα της Λεξιλογίας), και ως προς αυτό προσάγω εδώ δύο συνδέσμους από δύο διαφορετικές δημοσκοπήσεις, όπου τα γεγονότα χαρακτηρίζονται "εξέγερση" (της νεολαίας, κοινωνική) τόσο από τους δημοσκόπους όσο και από τους ερωτώμενους, σε ποσοστά πάνω από 40 τοις εκατό. Υπάρχει μάλιστα, στη δεύτερη έρευνα, ειδικό ερώτημα "πώς χαρακτηρίζετε τα γεγονότα;". Θεωρώ χαρακτηριστικό ότι δεν επικράτησε η λέξη "έκτροπα" αλλά η λέξη "εξέγερση". Σημειώνω ότι ως προς το χαρακτηρισμό των γεγονότων δεν υπάρχει διαφορά ανάμεσα στις δύο έρευνες.

Public Issue για την Καθημερινή
VPRC για την Αυγή και το TVXS

Last but not least, τονίζω αυτό που επισημαίνεται στη δεύτερη, τουλάχιστον, έρευνα, δηλ. το χάσμα γενεών, και κυρίως ανάμεσα στην ομάδα 18-24 και στην ομάδα άνω των 65. Η ομάδα που εξεγέρθηκε ήταν η νεολαία, και μάλιστα η πολύ νεαρή (πότε άλλοτε υπήρξε τέτοια μαζική μαχητική παρουσία παιδιών 12 και 13 χρονών;), οπότε οι ομάδες των 50ρηδων και πάνω πρέπει να είναι πολύ προσεχτικές όταν μιλούν για γεγονότα από τα οποία απουσίαζαν (αν και, όπως είπα, υπήρχαν όλες οι ηλικίες, και συμμετείχαν με πάθος).​






Εδώ θα σχολιάσω μόνο την ανάγνωση που επιχειρεί η τελευταία παράγραφος: οι 65ρηδες, αν διαβάζω καλά, δίνουν ίδια ποσοστά με τους 25ρηδες, ενώ οι 50ρηδες (45-54) φαίνεται να έχουν τις ίδιες απόψεις με τους 18χρονους. Μια άλλη ανάγνωση λέει ότι μόνο οι 50ρηδες και όσοι είναι κάτω από 25 θεωρούν κατά απόλυτη πλειοψηφία ότι είναι «κοινωνική εξέγερση της σημερινής νεολαίας». (Συνέχεια στο τρίτο μήνυμα.)


----------



## nickel (Dec 23, 2008)

Τι λένε το λεξικό και η εγκυκλοπαίδεια

Η anef ανέβασε, πολύ απλά, τι λέει το ΛΚΝ. Θα προσθέσω και το ρήμα:

*εξεγείρω -ομαι *P (βλ. εγείρω) (συνήθ. παθ.) : α. παρακινώ κπ. να επαναστατήσει· ξεσηκώνω: _O λαός εξεγέρθηκε εναντίον του τυράννου_, επαναστάτησε. β. προκαλώ θυμό ή έντονη αντίδραση: _Με εξεγείρει η συμπεριφορά του_. _Εξεγείρομαι, όταν ακούω τους καταχραστές να μιλάνε για τιμιότητα_, θυμώνω ή αντιδρώ έντονα. _Εξεγείρεται η συνείδηση κάποιου.

_*εξέγερση η* : α. βίαιη, ομαδική ενέργεια εναντίον της υφιστάμενης, συνήθ. κρατικής, εξουσίας: _Ένοπλη / αιματηρή ~_. _Καταστολή της εξέγερσης. Εξεγέρσεις δούλων κατά την αρχαιότητα. Λαϊκή ~_. β. έντονη αντίδραση, ιδίως άρνηση υποταγής κάποιου σε ορισμένη εξουσία ή γενικά σε καταναγκασμό: _Πνεύμα / διάθεση για ~. H ~ της συνείδησης_. || _~ των ανθρώπινων ενστίκτων / των παθών ενάντια στη λογική_.​
Από τον Πάπυρο. Με έντονα τα σημεία που θεωρώ ότι έχουν ενδιαφέρον.

*εξέγερση*, η (Ψυχολ.-Κοινων.-Πολιτειολ.)
Ως ψυχολογικός όρος η «εξέγερση» σημαίνει μια *βίαιη ψυχική αντίδραση*. Ως κοινωνιολογικός όρος σημαίνει τη βίαιη αντίδραση εναντίον μιας συγκεκριμένης κατάστασης ή ενός συγκεκριμένου κοινωνικού καθεστώτος. Η εξέγερση διαφέρει από την επανάσταση ως προς το ότι, ενώ η επανάσταση οδηγεί σε απότομες και ριζικές αλλαγές τόσο στις πολιτικές όσο και στις οικονομικές συνθήκες μιας κοινωνίας, *η εξέγερση αποτελεί την αρχή ενός επαναστατικού κινήματος*. Και, ακόμη, ως προς το ότι, ενώ η επανάσταση έχει τον χαρακτήρα καθολικού λαϊκού ξεσηκωμού, *η εξέγερση μπορεί να έχει χαρακτήρα μερικό*, δηλαδή *να γίνεται μόνο από μια κοινωνική ομάδα ή κάστα*.
Ας σημειωθεί εδώ ότι, όπως η επανάσταση, *η εξέγερση φυτρώνει στο έδαφος τής δυσαρέσκειας που έχει καλλιεργηθεί από την καθεστηκυία τάξη*, και ότι, όπως και εκείνη, έχει ποικίλες διακρίσεις (π.χ. πολιτική, κοινωνική, εθνική). Ας προστεθεί, τέλος, ότι συχνά δεν αποσκοπεί στην ανατροπή μιας νέας επαναστατικής τάξης πραγμάτων, αλλά στην υλοποίηση στόχων που αυτή η νέα επαναστατική τάξη, όπως λογουχάρη εκείνη που επιβλήθηκε μετά την Οκτωβριανή Επανάσταση, στάθηκε είτε ανίκανη, είτε ανήμπορη, είτε αδιάφορη, λόγω προϊούσης αποκλίσεως ή εκτροπής της, να πραγματοποιήσει. Χαρακτηριστικό παράδειγμα αποτελεί η εξέγερση τής Κρονστάνδης.
Κατά ταύτα, η εξέγερση διαφοροποιείται από την επανάσταση, από το πραξικόπημα, το οποίο ασκείται εκ των άνω, από εκείνους που διαθέτουν μηχανισμούς ισχύος στα πλαίσια τού υφιστάμενου συστήματος, από την στάση, η οποία ασκείται από ολιγάριθμα άτομα ή ομάδες και η οποία λειτουργεί συνήθως ως μοχλός πίεσης για την εξυπηρέτηση ατομικών συμφερόντων ή συμφερόντων περιορισμένων ομάδων, αλλά και από το κίνημα. Το τελευταίο μπορεί είτε να ασκείται στα πλαίσια τού συστήματος με σκοπό μεταρρυθμίσεις ή μεταβολές που θα καταστήσουν αποτελεσματική την λειτουργία του, όπως λογουχάρη το κίνημα στο Γουδί*, είτε και να ταυτίζεται προς το πραξικόπημα ή και την στάση.​
Αν δεν σας φτάνουν τα παραπάνω μπορείτε να ψωνίσετε από το σουπερμάρκετ του διαδικτύου, όπου υπάρχουν επιχειρήματα για κάθε γούστο και τοποθέτηση:

http://www.enet.gr/online/online_text/c=112,id=2206580
http://taxalia.blogspot.com/2008/12/blog-post_5664.html
http://dexiextrem.blogspot.com/2008/12/blog-post_440.html


----------



## nickel (Dec 23, 2008)

Η προσωπική μου ματιά

Ήμουν προσεκτικός στη διατύπωσή μου: 
Αυτό που έχουμε δει δεν είναι εξέγερση (με τη σημασία του μαζικού ξεσηκωμού).
Το επιχείρημα είχε σχέση με την είδηση ότι «Έχουν πραγματοποιηθεί αρκετές συνελεύσεις γειτονιάς μέχρι τώρα», όπου θεώρησα ότι έχει χαθεί η επαφή με τη σημασία της λέξης «αρκετές».

Η λαϊκή λέξη είναι _ξεσηκωμός_ και η αγγλική λέξη είναι *uprising*. Ωστόσο, υπάρχει διαφορά ανάμεσα στο _εξεγείρομαι / rise up against_ και την _εξέγερση / uprising_, στο ότι το ρήμα σημαίνει συχνότατα απλώς «εξοργίζομαι», ενώ το ουσιαστικό έχει στενότερη σημασία (δεν έχουμε άλλο ουσιαστικό πριν από την επανάσταση).

Ας δούμε και στα αγγλικά δύο παραδείγματα για το τεράστιο εύρος στη χρήση του ρήματος:
1956: Hungarians rise up against Soviet rule
Parents Rise Up Against A New Approach to Math​
Τίθεται το ερώτημα, μια και το κάνει σαφές και η εγκυκλοπαίδεια («η εξέγερση μπορεί να έχει χαρακτήρα μερικό, δηλαδή να γίνεται μόνο από μια κοινωνική ομάδα ή κάστα»): Έχουμε *εξέγερση των νέων / της νεολαίας*;

Υπάρχει πανίσχυρη πλειοψηφία του λαού που νιώθει _οργή_, συσσωρευμένη, για χίλια-δυο πράγματα. Ένας λόγος που δεν την επιδεικνύει με συγκεκριμένη δράση είναι επειδή δεν θεωρεί ότι την εκπροσωπούν ικανοποιητικά άλλοι φορείς της κοινωνίας. Ένας στους τρεις Έλληνες εξακολουθεί να πιστεύει ότι ο Καραμανλής είναι ο καταλληλότερος ηγέτης (να κάτι που θα βλέπει το μέλλον και θα γελά).

Αυτή η οργή έρχεται να προστεθεί στο όποιο άγχος έχουν οι νέοι, συνειδητοποιημένοι και μη, για τους δικούς τους γνωστούς λόγους (είναι ταυτόχρονα τα πιο καλομαθημένα και τα πιο στριμωγμένα παιδιά όλων των εποχών). Ποιος δεν θα συμφωνήσει ότι έχουν δίκιο και να εξεγείρονται και να ξεσηκώνονται;

Οπότε *ας συμφωνήσουμε ότι έχουμε εξέγερση των νέων*. Και ας δούμε *τα ποιοτικά της χαρακτηριστικά* στη δημοσκόπηση που επικαλέστηκε ο Costas, με την όποια αξιοπιστία θέλει ο καθένας να αποδώσει στις σφυγμομετρήσεις:

Το 46% των νέων 18-24 ετών (δεν ζητούν στην έρευνα τη γνώμη των μαθητών) θεωρεί ότι τα βίαια επεισόδια στο κέντρο της Αθήνας και των άλλων πόλεων ήταν αδικαιολόγητα, το 82% εγκρίνει τις πορείες, τις διαδηλώσεις και τις πανελλαδικές απεργίες, το 48% _δεν_ εγκρίνει τις καταλήψεις, το 65% _δεν_ εγκρίνει τις επιθέσεις και περικυκλώσεις των αστυνομικών τμημάτων, το 82% _δεν_ εγκρίνει την καταστροφή τραπεζών, και το 95-97% _δεν_ εγκρίνει τον εμπρησμό καταστημάτων και αυτοκινήτων.​
Για τους νέους λοιπόν που εξεγείρονται, εξέγερση είναι οι πορείες, οι διαδηλώσεις, οι πανελλαδικές απεργίες, άντε και καμιά περικύκλωση αστυνομικού τμήματος. Μοιρασμένα τα πράγματα σε σχέση με τις καταλήψεις και οικτρή μειοψηφία η μανία καταστροφής.

Αν ισχύουν αυτά τα ποσοστά, με ενδιαφέρουν περισσότερο από το αν θα βαφτίσω αυτό που συμβαίνει εξέγερση, διαμαρτυρία, ταραχές, έκτροπα, διαδηλώσεις ή οτιδήποτε άλλο.

Αν θεωρηθεί ότι η εξέγερση αποτελεί την αρχή ενός επαναστατικού κινήματος, δεν έχουμε εδώ τέτοια χαρακτηριστικά. Για μερικές ή πιο χαλαρές χρήσεις του όρου, καμιά αντίρρηση.


----------



## tsioutsiou (Dec 23, 2008)

Γενικώς με τα (up)rising, insurrection, revolt, rebellion, ίσως και insurgency, τι γίνεται;


----------



## nickel (Dec 23, 2008)

Έμεινα στο uprising επειδή είναι το ακριβέστερο αντίστοιχο.

Περισσότερα εδώ:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rebellion
και στο συνημμένο PDF.


----------



## tsioutsiou (Dec 23, 2008)

Ευχαριστώ.


----------



## anef (Dec 23, 2008)

Πολύ κατατοπιστικό, Νίκελ, το σημείωμά σου για τη λέξη. Ο λόγος που χθες έβαλα μόνο τον ορισμό στο άλλο νήμα είναι, ομολογώ, γιατί μ' έπιασε μια απελπισία. 
Συμφωνώ πως τελικά ίσως δεν έχει πολύ μεγάλη σημασία, δεν είναι όμως φοβερό που ξέσπασε πόλεμος *και *γύρω από αυτή τη λέξη; 
Δεν έχουμε κανένα πρόβλημα να μιλήσουμε για εξέγερση στις φυλακές (που φυσικά δεν είναι απαραίτητα οργανωμένη, ούτε έχει ως στόχο την ανατροπή του καθεστώτος των φυλακών πόσο μάλλον του συστήματος). Ούτε είχαμε κανένα πρόβλημα να μιλάμε για εξέγερση των μαύρων στο Λος Άντζελες (όπου θυμόμαστε και τι πλιάτσικο είχε πέσει), ή των μεταναστών στο Παρίσι. 
Ξαφνικά εδώ τη λέξη 'εξέγερση' τη φοβηθήκαμε. Εξέγερση, όμως, δεν γίνεται όποτε αποφασίζουμε εμείς, ούτε έχει το περιεχόμενο και τα χαρακτηριστικά που θέλουμε εμείς. 
Μήπως, λέω, είναι ξανά καιρός να πούμε τα σύκα σύκα και τη σκάφη σκάφη; Να πιάσουμε ξανά τους ορισμούς; Δημοκρατία είναι... Σοσιαλισμός είναι... Εξέγερση είναι...


----------



## Ambrose (Dec 23, 2008)

Νομίζω ότι όπως και στη μετάφραση, έτσι και στα κοινωνικο-πολιτικά ζητήματα, δεν πρέπει να ξεχνάμε το context. Δηλαδή, η εξέγερση στις φυλακές είναι ένα πράγμα, η εξέγερση των μεταναστών στο Παρίσι είναι ένα άλλο.


----------



## anef (Dec 23, 2008)

Φυσικά και είναι διαφορετικά πράγματα. Το παράδειγμα με τις φυλακές το έδωσα ακριβώς για να πω πως, παρόλο που η λέξη περιλαμβάνει πολλά διαφορετικά πράγματα, παρόλο που ο ορισμός της είναι ευρύτερος, εντούτοις, μέσα σ'αυτόν τον ευρύ ορισμό, κάποιοι δεν μπορούν να χωρέσουν σε μια γωνίτσα και τα πρόσφατα γεγονότα. Και αυτό έχει σημασία κατά τη γνώμη μου, δεν είναι τυχαίο.


----------



## Ambrose (Dec 23, 2008)

Ίσως, αυτό που λες να συμβαίνει επειδή η σημασία της λέξης εξέγερση σε κοινωνικοπολιτικό επίπεδο να είναι διαφορετική από τη σημασία της ίδιας λέξης σε μικροσκοπικό επίπεδο, π.χ. φυλακές. Αυτό προσπαθούσα να πω όταν αναφερόμουν σε context. Και ίσως επίσης να μην είναι ζήτημα _χώρου_. Γιατί άλλη σημασία προσλαμβάνει η λέξη όταν αναφέρεται σε φυλακές και άλλη όταν αναφέρεται στο Παρίσι ή στον Μάη του '68 για παράδειγμα. Στην πρώτη περίπτωση έχεις κάτι απλό, στη δεύτερη κάτι πολύ πιο σύνθετο και σημαντικό. Βέβαια, τώρα θα μου πεις "και πώς θα την μετρήσουμε αυτή την εξέγερση"; Απάντηση δεν έχω γενική. Για μένα, μέχρι στιγμής, αυτό που έγινε φέτος, ήταν το ίδιο με αυτό που γίνεται κάθε χρόνο, μόνο λίγο μεγαλύτερο. Αποτελέσματα έφερε; Όχι. Μέχρι στιγμής τουλάχιστον. Αν στις επόμενες εκλογές, το 60 - 70% αρνηθεί να παει να ψηφίσει, ε, ίσως τότε να μπορούμε να μιλήσουμε για εξέγερση (κατά τη γνώμη μου πάντα). 

Και κάτι ακόμα: αν ρωτήσεις μερικούς Γάλλους τι εστί Μάης του 68 θα σου μιλήσουν για τη φοβερή εξέγερση και το φοβερό κίνημα. Υπάρχουν άλλοι όμως που τα έζησαν τα του '68 από κοντά και λένε ότι δεν ήταν κάτι το τόσο φοβερό, αλλά κάτι που διογκώθηκε στην κοινή αντίληψη και γνώμη. Δηλαδή, ο Μάης του 68 ήταν αληθινό γέννημα-θρέμμα και η πιο τρανταχτή απόδειξη της κοινωνίας του θεάματος! Μία εικόνα. Είναι όμως και αυτή η εικόνα μια κάποια ελπίδα για κάτι καλύτερο.


----------



## nickel (Dec 23, 2008)

Μου επισημάνθηκε ότι στο ΛΣΓ υπάρχει πλαίσιο στο λήμμα *επανάσταση*, όπου διαβάζω ειδικότερα για το θέμα που μας απασχολεί εδώ:

Το είδος της —συνήθως ένοπλης και βίαιης— κίνησης μιας ομάδας ανθρώπων κατά της υφιστάμενης εξουσίας ή αρχής δηλώνεται ως εξής: Όταν πρόκειται για επιτυχημένο εθνικοαπελευθερωτικό αγώνα ή για ριζική κοινωνική μεταβολή, είναι κατάλληλος ο όρος _*επανάσταση*_ (π.χ. _Επανάσταση του 1821 — Βιομηχανική Επανάσταση_), ενώ ο όρος *εξέγερση* αναφέρεται κυρίως σε απελευθερωτικούς αγώνες που δεν είχαν το επιθυμητό αποτέλεσμα ή σε αντίσταση κατά της αρχής (π.χ. _Εξεγέρσεις του 18ου αιώνα με την υποκίνηση της Ρωσίας — Εξέγερση των Εβραίων στο γκέτο της Βαρσοβίας το 1944_). [Ακολουθεί εξήγηση των _ανταρσία, στάση, κίνημα, πραξικόπημα_.)​


----------



## Costas (Dec 24, 2008)

Νομίζω πως η λέξη riot είναι αυτή που χρησιμοποιούν κυρίως οι αγγλόφωνοι για τέτοια γεγονότα, _και_ γενικά _και_ ειδικά για τα συγκεκριμένα (2.340.000 αποτελέσματα στο Google για +riots +Greece, 19.200 για +"youth riots" +Greece, 555 για +"teenager riots" +Greece). Η λέξη αυτή, στη σύναψη food riots, είχε συζητηθεί σε ομώνυμο νήμα του Translatum, με "αποτέλεσμα" _διαδηλώσεις για το δικαίωμα στην τροφή, εξέγερση των πεινασμένων_.

Αντιθέτως, με τη λέξη uprising:
Η αναζήτηση +uprising +Greece δίνει 768.000 αποτελέσματα.
Η αναζήτηση +"youth uprising" +Greece δίνει 426 αποτελέσματα.
H αναζήτηση +"teenager uprising" +Greece δίνει γύρω στα 150 αποτελέσματα, σε πολύ μεγάλο βαθμό από την ίδια εντέλει πηγή.

Στα γαλλικά, επίσης, ο όρος είναι émeutes και όχι insurrection.

Το θέμα είναι όμως ότι στα ελληνικά η λέξη riot αποδίδεται "ταραχή, οχλοκρατική εκδήλωσις" (Stavropoulos, Hornby), ή πάλι "στάσις, οχλαγωγία, ταραχώδης συγκέντρωσις, διατάραξις της δημοσίας τάξεως, ταραχές" (τετράτομο Οδυσσέα), κ.ά. Εγώ θα προσέθετα τη λέξη "έκτροπα", για να είναι πλήρες το μενού.

Υπάρχει λοιπόν, ως συνήθως άλλωστε, αναντιστοιχία ανάμεσα στους ξένους και στους ελληνικούς όρους, η δε χρήση του ενός ή του άλλου υποκρύπτει και την πολιτική του στάση απέναντι στα γεγονότα. Η λέξη "στάση" είναι θεωρητικά καλή (στάση του Νίκα), αλλά έχει άλλες κύριες σημασίες κι έτσι χρησιμοποιείται με την έννοια που μας ενδιαφέρει μόνο για το στρατό και/ή για κάτι ένοπλο, όπως και η "ανταρσία". Σίγουρα όροι όπως "ταραχές", "γεγονότα" είναι οι πιο αόριστοι και μπορούν, πιστεύω, να γίνουν αποδεκτοί από όλους, αλλά και δεν εισχωρούν στην ουσία.

Εγώ, ας πούμε, μπορώ να φανταστώ τον εαυτό μου να γράφει μετά από 10 χρόνια ότι "τα γεγονότα/οι ταραχές του Δεκέμβρη [ή: τα Δεκεμβριανά, κατά τα Ιουλιανά] του 2008 ήταν μια εξέγερση της μαθητικής και φοιτητικής νεολαίας, με μαζικές εκδηλώσεις διαμαρτυρίας και εκτεταμένες καταστροφές σε τράπεζες, καταστήματα και αυτοκίνητα". Λίγο απ' όλα δηλαδή. Κάποιος άλλος μπορεί να γράψει "..... ήταν οχλοκρατικές εκδηλώσεις....", αποδίδοντας πάντα το riots.

Επίσης, αναφερόμαστε συχνά στην "εξέγερση του Πολυτεχνείου". Riot δεν ήταν, αλλά μήπως ήταν και uprising; Εξαρτάται από το πόσο ψηλά θα βάλουμε τον πήχη για το uprising. Κι όμως, έτσι την αναφέρουμε, επειδή συμφωνούμε ότι εξέφραζε τα αισθήματα μιας μεγάλης μερίδας του κόσμου. Οι γλωσσικές αυτές συζητήσεις έχουν αναπόφευκτα έντονο το στοιχείο της πολιτικής τοποθέτησης.


----------



## zephyrous (Dec 24, 2008)

Emeutes και riot τα ξέρω κι εγώ, για τέτοιες περιπτώσεις.


----------



## tsioutsiou (Dec 24, 2008)

Costas said:


> Το θέμα είναι όμως ότι στα ελληνικά η λέξη riot αποδίδεται "ταραχή, οχλοκρατική εκδήλωσις" (Stavropoulos, Hornby), ή πάλι "στάσις, οχλαγωγία, ταραχώδης συγκέντρωσις, διατάραξις της δημοσίας τάξεως, ταραχές" (τετράτομο Οδυσσέα), κ.ά. Εγώ θα προσέθετα τη λέξη "έκτροπα", για να είναι πλήρες το μενού.



Σωστά. Άλλωστε μιλάει μόνο του το riot police. :)


----------

